# Cartoons on local labels



## stevie g (13/9/16)

The FDA is clamping down in America and one of the biggest hurdles for vaping advocates is defending cartoon labels on eliquid.

The whole FDA process is pushed through on the premise of "save the children" and public perception in America of vapers has in my opinion been greatly harmed by the labels some of the manufacturers use.

Our Government usually reacts not proacts but if the labels start to get out of hand I can guarantee you that there will be a focus group that takes a dossier to government saying "look how they are trying to ensnare future addicts with these graphics that appeal so strongly to children" (and adults).

I am going to mention names as I want this issue discussed among the community as our vendors are currently the face of vaping in SA (apart from Twisp). Sir Vapes new range like Kiff and the other that I have seen is Hardwick's Smackaroon but I'm on the fence with Smackaroon. 

I mention local eliquids and am well aware that our vendors are stocking international brands which would appeal to any child based on packaging alone but these products are will be forced to change by the FDA shortly. I think we can get away with the international stuff.

What happens in vape products is very much a copycat scenario which is fine to me, why reinvent the wheel each time.

I just don't want to see everyone and all the copy cats following the trend which took American vaping into a very poor public opinion. 

All opinions are welcome. 

This is typed from my phone so please forgive and grammatical errors.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (13/9/16)

It would be foolish to ignore the fact that the cigarette industry used the 'cool' factor in marketing their product for years. This especially drew in teens. The anti-smoking fraternity is acutely aware of this, and a great part of their influencial reaction to some of the vaping marketing along similar lines is understandable and to be expected.

The cartoons, sexyness and clouds so beloved in marketing vaping products is not a good idea IMHO. Not in the face of wordwide resistance.
It's never wise to bolster the enemy's case, is it. It may be time for the vaping industry to grow up if it wants to survive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Imperator (13/9/16)

Whether they appeal to kids or not the problem will arise when somebody claims that they do. It might just be a scare tactic or a means to clamp down on the industry but public perception is incredibly important in this regard. What you really don't want is for the government to open up any future legislation to public comment and receive hundreds of complaints about labeling and the marketing of a product. That would be incredibly damaging. 

We should nip this in the bud while we still can.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## SAVaper (13/9/16)

Jip. If we carefully consider now, we may not have to carefully re-think later.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Lord Vetinari (13/9/16)

I think packaging is an absolute non-issue. You want it out of the hands of minors and children, the responsibility rests on the vendor to not sell it to the minor, and the buyer to KEEP IT OUT OF REACH OF CHILDREN as it says on the bottle. If a kid downs a bottle of e-liquid it is not the fault of the picture, but the person in who's care the toxic substance was. If a kiddie gets your bottle it is YOUR fault, not the cartoon.

I like the creative labels. It is fun and helps me dissociate it all from cigarettes. Plus I really like cartoons. So to me its all good.

Besides, I never bought cigarettes because of the picture and I was a minor.


----------



## Spydro (13/9/16)

In comparison to what kids see and hear and do in real life every day and night in the USA literally anywhere and everywhere, the labels on eliquids should be the least concern of the government or citizens of the US. Government and many parents just don't get the fact that kids are going to do whatever the kids want to do no matter what the government, law enforcement, their parents or anyone else says to the contrary. That's the way it was in the 40's when I came along, that's the way it has been ever since, that's the way it always will be in the US. The dangers and seriousness has changed over time from the relatively safe 40's and 50's questionable/illegal things kids did to the ever increasing dangers of the 60's, 70's, 80's, 90's and new millennium to the very serious real dangers of the world today. The US has become a very dangerous place for even law abiding citizens. And with the new leadership it will soon have it will become an even more dangerous place for all citizens, illegal's and visitor's alike.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Imperator (13/9/16)

We can argue about whether or not the industry should be held accountable if something _were _to go wrong but, at the end of the day, it seems likely that emotions would dominate the discourse rather than logic. So, we can say that it is the parents fault but, regardless of that, there would be a backlash felt by the industry.

It just seems like a good preemptive step to remove even the possibility of such blame being placed on the local industry.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie (13/9/16)

I think labels are massively important. Making a label that in any way attracts a child. To me, sorry, it's just short sighted.





Any parent, tell me you are confident you could explain to your toddler or baby, that one is filled with nicotine... And trust there won't be an issue.

Plus, of coarse it will attract bad press.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (13/9/16)

Thread moved to "Who has stock" just in case vendors want to discuss their products and labels


----------

